# Another project done and a  perfect home for my Gnome.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 25, 2019)

I latched on to an old coffee table several weeks ago. It was not in good shape so I decided to paint it to match a couple of other pieces I did. I dismantled it,sanded it and waited for my Sons input.  He took it to his shop and put a Formica top on it from a leftover piece he had from a job, reinforced the bottom and reassembled it. I panted the trim and legs black.

 My Dad brought the gnome home years ago from the nursery he managed his whole life. A leg was off and he fixed it. There were 3 of them but this is the only one that survived. A couple of years ago I repainted it. 
You don't usually see garden gnomes inside the house but it took me so long to paint it and now it has sentimental value. I researched them and found that these particular gnomes came from England where they are or were very popular. 

The photo is of my son at age 3 or 4. He had quite an interest in woodworking from little on. We never bought him toy tools. My hubby made him a tool box and we filled it with very basic tools. It paid off.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2019)

Great job and great memory. :clap:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2019)

I like the table, but I'm afraid of the gnome. layful::love_heart:


----------



## tortiecat (Jun 29, 2019)

I guess I am old fashioned, and I live wood.  To me this restoration has ruined a beautiful table that
could and should have been restored to its original beauty!  Just my opinion!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh the table is beautifully done Ruth, I really like it!

yes Gnomes used to be very popular garden ornaments here in the UK, not so much now, in fact I rarely see any these days!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Oh the table is beautifully done Ruth, I really like it!
> 
> yes Gnomes used to be very popular garden ornaments here in the UK, not so much now, in fact I rarely see any these days!!



They all went on a cruise to the Dominican Republic.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 29, 2019)

I understand and respect your opinion but my son who is a cabinet maker can tell a good piece of furniture and he said this wasn't exactly top of the line. As it was he had to reinforce the bottom and it took a lot of sanding to get the deep scratches out. Now I don't have to worry about making sure everyone has a coaster for their drink. Guess I'm getting lazy in my old age.  





tortiecat said:


> I guess I am old fashioned, and I live wood.  To me this restoration has ruined a beautiful table that
> could and should have been restored to its original beauty!  Just my opinion!


----------



## tortiecat (Jun 30, 2019)

Under those circumstances I would have probably done the same.
Enjoy your new table!


----------

